# Canon-Drucker: Fehlermeldung umgehen (evtl. OS cracken)



## Gadget2 (22. Februar 2013)

Moin, kurz zur Vorgeschichte:

Ich habe seit letztem Jahr meinen kaputten Drucker (Canon MP600) im Keller stehen.
Hatte damals folgende Fehlermeldungen gehabt:  "B200" bzw. "5010"

Laut Canon-Vertragswerkstatt lag das Problem wohl am Druckkopf und dem "elektrischem Leitungssystem".

Nun habe ich vor, demnächst auch mal alle alten Fotoalben(auch der Großeltern) in digitale Form zu bringen. Da ich den besagten Drucker aber noch im Keller stehen habe, ist mir jetzt der Gedanke gekommen, ob man den vielleicht zumindest noch zum Scannen nehmen könnte, wenn man diese Fehlermeldungen irgendwie umgehen könnte...

Das Problem bei diesen war nämlich, dass man diese nicht umgehen konnte, bzw dass der Drucker, wenn ich mich recht entsinne auch nicht mehr an ging.

Hat jemand schonmal so etwas probiert, oder eine Idee wie man das machen könnte?

LG Nick


----------



## Hatuja (23. Februar 2013)

Wann kommt und wo denn die Fehlermeldung? Gleich wenn du den Drucken einschaltest auf dem Druckerdisplay?
Was passiert, wenn du ihn anschließt? Meldet sich der Drucker noch am PC oder ist davor schon Schluss?

Wenn die Scaneinheit noch OK ist und sich am PC meldet, kannst du da noch glück haben.

Aber ich sag's mal so: Keine anderen Geräte sind so sehr als Wegwerfartikel konzipiert als Drucker.


----------



## Gadget2 (23. Februar 2013)

Ja die Fehlermeldung kam gleich beim Einschalten. Aber wie gesagt, zuletzt ging glaube ich garnichts mehr.

Ob der PC den Drucker noch mag, müsste ich ehrlich gesagt mal ausprobieren.

Ja gut, das habe ich inzwischen auch gemerkt, deswegen steht ja nun auch ein Epson Drucker für unter 100 auf'm Tisch. (zwar auch dadurch bedingt, dass damals wegen dem explodierten Atomkraftwerk in Japan keine Canon-Drucker lieferbar waren..)

Naja ich probiere das mal aus.

THX


----------

